# Brake Wiring Problem - 28Krs



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

The last time I took my Outback out the brake controller didn't indicate a complete circuit (ie. the LED did not light up as it did before).
Sure enough, it seems like the electric brakes were non functional.
I climbed underneath and come up with the following conclusions/problems:

1. One set of wiring comes out from inside the trailer and is connected to the front axle brake (driver/curb side).
2. A jumper from this wiring goes through the axle to the other front axle brake (passenger/street side).
3. One set of wiring is connected to the rear axle brake (driver/curb side).
4. A jumper from this wiring goes through the axle to the other rear axle brake (passenger/street side).
5. The wiring going to the rear axle brake is not connected to anything (about 14-16 inches from the connection made to the brake wiring).

So you see, #5 may be part of the problem...as it doesn't appear the rear axle brakes are connected.
Where does the brake wiring terminate inside the trailer? I hope I don't have to remove the cover to the undercarriage to get to this.
I'm hoping a field mouse got in there and chewed some of the wiring at the connection to the rear axle, but the wiring looks like it's a clean cut...almost like it was never connected.
I don't think the rear axle brakes being disconnected will open the circuit (I assume they would be in parallel) but without a wiring diagram I have no idea.

Any suggestions or wiring diagrams that might help?!?

Thanks in advance to the collective wisdom of this site!


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link, but was hoping for something specific to the Outback Trailer wiring, such as locations and splice points.
I understand the basic setup of the wiring, but unless I rip the under-cover out and hand-over-hand the wiring I can't even begin to start with the troubleshooting...was hoping to avoid that.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The sad point here is that trailer wiring is not as refined as you might think. Wiring is more general as to location model to model etc. The only saving grace is that once you have the underbelly lowered you will see where all your systems are located. It may be prudent to have insulation available to fill voids, zip ties for wiring-tidying, digital camera for visual memory, and some 1x2's to make access-holes for tanks sensors and other such parts that may need future access.

Hey, at least you're in Arizona and have dry weather and surfaces to crawl around on. Looks like good weather for the next few days. If you need help, I can probably convince the DW that a 2000 mile road trip would be good for us. We'd have to park in your backyard but hey.... what are friends for?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There should not be any splices in the underbelly. The wires should home run from the trailer tongue to the front axle then jumpered to the rear axle.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Not sure if this is helpful--- or the same as your problem. On our return from Alaska, I felt we had brake problems. Upon inspection I found that the wire going to the rear axle on the non street side was off. It had pulled out of the connection where the wires came from the front axle (not sure if I an explaining this right) Hence no brakes on the rear axle. I had to get new Barrett connectors and re attach , then tape things back up. Seemed to work OK after that. I really think something better than exposed wires to the wheels should be used for this job , seems a bit "Mickey Mouse". Marcel.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Might be a new mod for me. Wire loom the brake wiring or all of it when I drop the belly. Just thinking out loud. This site has a bunch of loom material. Cable Ties Wire Loom Etc


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

UPDATE - UPDATE - UPDATE

I was able to pull a bit of the wiring through the access hole in the underbelly.
Sure enough, it was all chewed up where the axle wiring meets up with the "main wiring" from the tongue.
Looks to be a fairly simple fix, I'll post pics when I'm done.
It might not be identical to other frames, but it'll give a general idea what it looks like from the axle end.
Thanks for all the suggestions, they inspired me to poke around a bit more and think through the problem before pulling the bottom cover off...phew!


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

It was a good day to climb under the trailer and finish this job!
I was able to run new wires to each of the axle brakes on the driver's side and patch into the main line coming from the front.
There is just enough slack to pull the original patch down and work on it.
The original wiring is 14 AWG, so replace with the same.
Pictures show the view before the work was done, quite a mess.
I was able to tuck everything back up under the cover and dress the wiring out so it won't snag on anything.
Only took an hour or so of actual work, your mileage may vary.

SLIDE001 shows the original (sheathed in red) wiring, note the abrasion on the red sheath...I think this is where the mice started. This pic also shows the 3-way splice for the source wire and wires going to each axle.
SLIDE002 shows a bit of a mess looking at the front axle, looks like the factory spliced twice for some reason (blue butt splices on the green wires going to the brakes).
SLIDE003 shows a closer look at the 3-way splice, you can barely make out where the passenger-side "brown" wires go through the axle (in the background).


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats on your perseverance!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Test of web site November 2, 2014

EDIT: I saw so little activity that I was wondering if the site had a problem. Looks like it worky-worky!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Leedek said:


> Test of web site November 2, 2014
> 
> EDIT: I saw so little activity that I was wondering if the site had a problem. Looks like it worky-worky!


Just that time of year, many people put the trailer away for the winter and that includes Outbackers.


----------

